# Equine Chiro West Sussex recommendations



## vam (11 April 2017)

Can anyone recommend me a equine chiropractor that covers the Horsham, West Sussex area?
I used to have Jose but he has moved and I'm looking for someone just as good which doesn't appear to be easy.


----------



## Hannahgb (11 April 2017)

I miss Jose!!
Chris Wellings is brilliant, also Olga the vet from Arundel has trained as a Chiro. Seen really good results with her too.


----------



## fairyclare (15 April 2017)

Rob Jackson the horseback vet, I think he is Horsham way too, so local to you.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (22 April 2017)

The Chiro vet , Julia Ledger-Münich could possibly go to your area.


----------

